# Ice fishing Presque Isle



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have seen alot of photo's and discussion topics around Presque Isle and I would love to fish this place thru the ice. I am a hard water fisherman to the bone and would love to take a trip up there. If anyone is getting a trip together after the 1st of the year, please leave me a message. The best thing about ice fishing is having some friends who will sit out there with you. My hard water companions are very thin these days and I would like to make some more. 

I mostly fish ponds in central ohio, mainly because the winters are not solid enough year over year to get in on some lake fishing. I know it's still early to talk, but if anyone is going to Presque this season, I am In !!! This place looks like an ice fisherman's dream come true!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WE will be going there for sure again this year. Watch for a notice coming later this fall for another OGF contest. We will be having another trip give away for presque isle this year. You will love it there. Hey, that is what got me back into ice fishing after 40 years. Can't wait!!! Come on ICE!!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

they made a trip up last year and sold raffel tickets to goto it.. im sure they will be making more then one trip up there.. id love to go also but money is tight right now..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

lv2fish, I made the trip to Presque Isle last year and am planning a couple of more trips this year. I see you live in Cowlumbus, I live in Hilliard, every weekend during the winter when ice is good I go to Indian Lake for ice fishing. If you would like to come along let me know and we can hit it this winter.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im 2 hours south of columbus if you want to hook up and try some ice fishing in my part of the state..


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

If you want lots of company and phenominal panfish action, then Presque is the place to go. Just be ready to bend over for the nonresident license.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

It's well worth the trip, if you can make it. I am planning on a few outings this upcoming winter up to the Isle!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Licences fees are worth every penny. Great place to ice fish. Can't wait to do it again this year. I will make several trips if we have good ice. 
I'll venture to say we will have a much larger crowd this time!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

If I may ask , could someone pm me with the licence fee prices . I would realy like to head up this winter also .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.theoutdoorshop.state.pa...sp?ShopperID=C4D173E67C924F519425A62352B84BAE


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

do you have to have a lake erie permit and a non resident/ tourist license ??


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

> do you have to have a lake erie permit and a non resident/ tourist license ??


yes and yes.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Awesome information, I can't wait to try it. Once the ice is on I have trouble getting anything else done, If I can drill a hole, I am there. I have acquired enough gear over the years to fish very comfortable these days to 20 degress or 20 below, I am in.
I will look for postings later this year.
CHOPIQ - I would like to try Ice fishing on Indian Lake. Drop me a line when you head up that way this winter.
Thanks


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

lv2fish , we will definatly have to get together this winter and do some fishin !  Im sure we can dig up some nice fish somewhere and have a good time .


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like a plan Hydro!


----------

